# Anal glands expressing themselves?



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

What does that mean? 
Today Veda and I were at a friend's house. I had just let her out to go potty, she went, and when we came back in she sat on the couch. When she got up, there was a very small wet spot where she had been sitting. I thought maybe it was just snow or maybe a little dribble left over from her potty break but almost immediately I noticed a horribly strong, fishy odor 
From wheat I've been reading on here, most people say that's the anal glads expressing themselves but I have no idea what that means or what I should do about it! She's currently on Solid Gold Wolf Cub kibble and has been doing well on it for the last couple weeks. The only thing different in her diet is her sneaking some of my parents' dog's food (Beneful :thumbsdown: ) and yesterday she snuck a good hunk of the cat's food. Could that be the problem?
Any advice/ideas welcome! Thanks


----------



## Tim&Marth (Jul 11, 2013)

jessjeric said:


> What does that mean?
> Today Veda and I were at a friend's house. I had just let her out to go potty, she went, and when we came back in she sat on the couch. When she got up, there was a very small wet spot where she had been sitting. I thought maybe it was just snow or maybe a little dribble left over from her potty break but almost immediately I noticed a horribly strong, fishy odor
> From wheat I've been reading on here, most people say that's the anal glads expressing themselves but I have no idea what that means or what I should do about it! She's currently on Solid Gold Wolf Cub kibble and has been doing well on it for the last couple weeks. The only thing different in her diet is her sneaking some of my parents' dog's food (Beneful :thumbsdown: ) and yesterday she snuck a good hunk of the cat's food. Could that be the problem?
> Any advice/ideas welcome! Thanks


Each time your dogs goes #2, the outgoing feces touch against the glands, scenting your dog's poop. If the feces are solid, it should empty the glands naturally on exit. If your dog has ice cream like consistency, it is not strong enough to help the glands empty. Once the glands fill up, it may dribble a small amount out. That noxious, sulfuric, old fish smell is the tell tale sign.

If it gets worse, you may need your vet to suppress the glands. This will empty the glands and make the smell go away. Monitor the poop consistency... If you need to tighten it up, chicken and rice will do the trick. Not to a point where you will constipate your puppy, but rather just enough to get a solid fecal matter to help empty them naturally.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Pet health 101: What are anal glands and what problems can they cause for dogs and cats? - National Pet Health | Examiner.com


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

